# Syllabus for Entrance Exam



## burn logs (Jul 24, 2013)

can i make it to a govt medical college if i am an a level student


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

burn logs said:


> can i make it to a govt medical college if i am an a level student


Yes you definitely can with hard-work. For MCAT you need to stick to UHS MCAT syllabus and you _have _to buy FSC books even though you're an A level student. because everything comes from FSC books. Giving MCAT is a must for any public or private universities in Punjab. 
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/etsyllabus2013.pdf this is the UHS MCAT syllabus which you *have *to follow.

Good Luck and don't worry. Just work very hard. The entrance test is on the 22nd of September. \
..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


----------

